
23andMe Wins FDA Approval for First Genetic Test Kit - tomh
http://www.biospace.com/News/23andme-wins-fda-approval-for-first-genetic-test/365424/source=TopBreaking?intcid=homepage-seekernewssection-tabtopbreakingnews
======
DiabloD3
Can a mod replace this with a less spammy URL like
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/fda-allows-23andme-
to...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/02/fda-allows-23andme-to-use-its-
genetic-kits-to-test-for-bloom-syndrome/) or
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/02/20/what-23...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/matthewherper/2015/02/20/what-23andmes-
fda-approval-means-for-the-future-of-genomics/) or whatever?

